# Counselling through ERI ACU?



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

In all the letters  and leaflets from the ERI when I joined the list last year there was a leaflet about counselling. Do you know if you can only ask for this when you actually start treatment or can you get it when on the list?  Thanks


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi there . Im having counselling at eri at the moment after ivf bfn on 1st cycle last year. Im not sure who can access it- I know it would have been helpful for me too before treatment as can be so stressful and very emotional. The counsellor is very nice and we are about to start 2nd cycle v soon so its been good to talk about the buid up to that.  I sure if you gave them a call at acu they would give you some details.  Lots of luck hon xx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a session before starting (I've not actually started yet). You get up to 6 sessions I think. 

It's good that they have a specific department for counselling. The lady was lovely. I think you should phone and ask, I don't see why you wouldn't be entitled to it now. 

Any idea when you'll be starting treatment?


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I was in for another scan and I asked at the reception desk how long I would have to wait as we were considering self funding. I'm due to start in august which isn't really that long away so going to just wait our turn.


----------

